

Build it for yourself - joshowens
http://cooking.fourbeansoup.com/post/500916369/build-it-for-yourself

======
SlyShy
Not new advice, but it's worth being reminded about. I think programmers
actually follow this principle quite a bit. It's just that once they have
written a nice tool, they release it as open source software. For a lot of
people, I think the message needs to be, "built it for yourself, and try to
sell it too".

~~~
joshowens
SlyShy,

Great point! There is a fine line between open source and profitable apps, I
just made the call the other day to open source something instead of making a
paid app.

~~~
dpritchett
Why not sell your newly open sourced app? Lots of companies do it. If not the
app you can certainly sell services around it.

